# lots of bees, I'm sold on Nitrile gloves



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

10+lbs of bees today from a colony I cut-out.
6hrs work and good money, Old guy is a pro golfer from Scotland.
said do what ever and anything to get them out

A hot day at 92F, I'm wiped, tired, w/sore hands 100+ stings, and no swelling.
They just hurt, feels like someone smacked them with a 2x4
Girls kept dive bombing my hands, same spot over and over.
I finally told my dad, go the HD and get me nitrile gloves, and HURRY!.
when I opened up the tongue and grove pine boards under the eves
I was amazed to see thousands of eyes staring at me.
as I vacuum them up they kept moving up deeper into the hollow of the eves.
it was a swarm form 3weeks ago, they had 15 paddles 8" x 18" fit perfect in the
frames.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

Ive only gotten a couple stings through nitrile gloves extra thick. But I also got a pair of oil change gloves for the long reaches. sweat alot in them and they make my hands smell bad. lol. But its worth not worrying about the tears in the arms.


----------



## frogpondwarrior (Aug 2, 2016)

What brand do u use guys use and how many mil's thick?


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

mine are 8 mil with long cuff.Some place on amazon


----------



## frogpondwarrior (Aug 2, 2016)

Dan P said:


> mine are 8 mil with long cuff.Some place on amazon


Tks
R2


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

the ones my 80+yr old dad went and got fro me are those generic brand from home depot.
HDX orange lettering on white box. no thickness listed. One size fits all.

They worked great the only sting I got with them were where they ripped after awhile of being used.
I'm 6'8" have huge hand and these were just a little to tight for me, but they were perfect for the job.
I did go through just over 12 pair for the 5hr job.
Hands are doing great today, don't hurt as bad the left got hit more.
I pulled so many stingers out, I didn't care to scrape. just pinched them. scraping never works for me.


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

I got the 14 mil blue ones and got one sting thru them so far. Got them at Sherman Williams paint store. Got these at harbor freight for 5.50 works great NO stings thru them.


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

fish master are those what they call oil change gloves? mine make my hands sweat and smell bad. Do yours?


----------



## Tenpin (Apr 27, 2016)

Venom Steel nitrile gloves are what I use. No stings through them yet.


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

Dan P said:


> fish master are those what they call oil change gloves? mine make my hands sweat and smell bad. Do yours?


Pretty sure their called something like that. And ya mine sweat too but better than stings. The 14 mil gloves I dump sweat out of those but I'm a big sweater! Lol


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

found the 8 mil stop most and the ones that do sting thru normally don't seem to inject much vemon. I just would pinch the glove next to the stinger and it would lift out. Now the 5 mil will get stung thru and the cheap 3 mil will fall apart on me. Or that is what I have found.

Those yellow kitchen gloves work well too.


----------



## bibbster (Jun 10, 2016)

For those interested, here is the name/item # for the PVC gloves at Harbor Freight that Fishmaster and DanP talked about... Western Safety Gloves - Item#99677

http://www.harborfreight.com/oil-resistant-pvc-long-cuff-gloves-99677.html


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Tried a lot of gloves and ended up using bee gloves with gauntlets. Nitrile gloves tear a lot if I'm working a lot of hives. Trying to put one on once my paws are wet is not easy. Powder helped. After I bought the third box of nitrile gloves I tried decent pair of bee gloves that fit well and never went back.


----------



## bibbster (Jun 10, 2016)

aunt betty said:


> After I bought the third box of nitrile gloves I tried decent pair of bee gloves that fit well and never went back.


What brand of bee gloves do you use? I use some goatskin gloves but the stingers penetrate them like they are cotton.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

counted 78 stinger spots between both hands this morning.
They hit one area on my finger so many times skin busted and bruised.
who knows how many I took there, that's the reason I finally got the gloves.
Not bad. Back to normal no pain, veins and bones showing again.


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

It all depends on the bees you are dealing with.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Dan P said:


> It all depends on the bees you are dealing with.


I used black 9 mm gloves from HF on one of my first cutouts. The bees lit my hands up. I'm sure the color had something to do with it, but 9 mm didn't phase them. I've used bee gloves since then. I'm not dexterous enough to pick up a queen in bee gloves so I generally use a queen clip for that. I've done some cutouts of nasty bees that have to have the queen pinched immediately. The second and third generations from these queens are generally reasonably docile and disease resistant. I don't go into a removal anymore without pull on boots, cuff guards, good gloves, loose pants, and a good, zippered veil and jacket.


----------

